# Two special needs youngsters want a forever home.



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all,
I have here two young birds who were hand-raised from a very young age, both with disadvantages. They are probably siblings but I can't be certain of that. They are the same age and were raised together.

I call them Blackie and Baldy. Both had splay legs, the right in both cases (makes me think genetics, one of the reasons for thinking they are sibs). After rehab with braces, neither of them has completely normal use of their legs but the black one is nearly normal. 

Baldy was definitely the more stressed of the two babies, he also had a crop problem and some early issues with infections, as well as a string toe which he unfortunately lost. He also had some injuries most likely inflicted by other birds that inspired the name - very few feathers - but is molting in new ones and no longer really warrants the unflattering moniker.

Blackie has nearly normal use of his legs now while Baldy is and probably always will be an ankle-walker. He is better off then he was, and with a brace (I use vet wrap to make them) is much better off. I take the brace off so he can scratch himself etc., and also in hopes that he will gradually improve his locomotion, but he can walk better with it on. If you are familiar with this sort of defect and can apply those kind of braces you can give him some time in and out of one like I have been doing.

At this time they are still young squeakers, very sweet, and hand tame. As always with pidges one cannot say if they will stay so friendly as adults or become fiercely independent, but, as they are a bit disabled they should be considered house pets or perhaps housed with other "disableds." 

I have some pics and video that I will post in this thread or link to, depending on my success with getting in online. It's my hope that someone will be interested in adopting these kids where they will be comfortable and safe. I am in Michigan and prefer someone local but I will always work with someone to transfer birds in a regional area so please don't hesitate to inquire if you are interested.

I have edited to add a few photos. One of Blackie, in a brace, you can see he is standing nearly normal and even out of this brace he walks pretty OK. Baldy's splay leg is more dramatic and evident even if the picture is poorly executed, you can see his right leg is very weak even in the brace.


----------

